# Don Quixote



## ldiat




----------



## Marsilius

A full - though not entirely favourable - review of this production may be found here:

http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2014/Jun14/Minkus_Quixote_OABD7143D.htm


----------



## Rogerx

Love this one......


----------



## Red Terror

Ballet? Read the book!

It is much better in Spanish, by the way.


----------



## Rogerx

Red Terror said:


> Ballet? Read the book!
> 
> It is much better in Spanish, by the way.


We do have a book thread for that .:devil:


----------



## Moriarty

How they said, you should also read the book.


----------



## Zhdanov

Red Terror said:


> Ballet? Read the book!


the book had been read already, that's understood; ballet is about dance and music, for your information.


----------



## mbhaub

Minkus! Ugh! It's his kind of music that set ballet back for so long.


----------



## Marsilius

mbhaub said:


> Minkus! Ugh! It's his kind of music that set ballet back for so long.


In which case, why are Don Quixote and La Bayadere still revived regularly and loved by audiences? Tchaikovsky may have set ballet music off in another - so called "symphonic" - direction, but Pugni, Minkus and others were not aiming at that end and they more than achieved their rather more limited objectives. Bravo Minkus!


----------



## Zhdanov

mbhaub said:


> Minkus! Ugh! It's his kind of music that set ballet back for so long.


thankfully and would have been good if there was more ballets like his.


----------

